# Christian Doula?



## KPfaREAL (Feb 4, 2010)

My wife is looking into becoming a Doula to offer it as a service to the local crisis pregnancy center. The certifying organization she will be going through (DONA) is not Christian. One of the very first steps that she has to take is a HUGE reading list of books that she has to choose from. I guess what I'm getting at is are there any doula's on here? Anyone know any doula's? Can anyone steer me in the right direction (whether it be books, websites, etc.) to make sure that what my wife will be undertaking will present a biblical view of childbirth and not a bunch of feminist talking points?


----------



## ClayPot (Feb 4, 2010)

My wife is a doula. She did her training through a Christian-associated organization. I will talk to her and get back to you.


----------



## nnatew24 (Feb 4, 2010)

My sister is a doula. She is a Christian and could give your wife some sound advice. Send me a PM and I will give you her email.


----------



## Honor (Feb 4, 2010)

don't have a clue but just wanted to say I love your avatar!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Feb 4, 2010)

SpokenFor is a postpartum doula, I believe....


----------

